# Windows 7 upgrade from Vista



## dsa (Dec 8, 2009)

I bought today the new Windows 7 software. I am upgrading from ultimate Vista to Ultimate Windows 7. It says there that I should be able to run it and have everything transferred automatically. But, do I have to do backup of the files first? Is it better to do a new installation after formatting the entire hard drive? If I do the last, is it just a matter of re-installing the backup files back on to it?
Please, help.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Always do a backup of your data files 1st....just in case

I almost always install a new hard drive & install to that
I then copy my data from the old drive & keep it for a while
Eventually I then wipe out the old drive & use it as a 2nd drive


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I just did an upgrade install yesterday. I opted for this because I just built this PC with Vista and didn't feel like redoing it from scratch already. I ran the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor first to make sure I cleared up any incompatibilities. Then I made sure all updates were installed and did a defrag. Backed up the whole system to a hidden partition using Macrium Reflect. Reboot, and run the Win7 installer. Upgrade went very smoothly. After it was done I had to run Windows Update one more time to pick up a few Win7 compatibility updates and all was running smoothly. It's been the most painless upgrade install I've ever done. Upgrading an OS is usually a nightmare, at least with older Windows.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Amazes me this question still comes up. 

Always, always, always, forever and ever, and ever, ever after back up regularly whether switching systems or not. A spindle of 100 DVDs should you need that many, will set you back $20 or $30? $.20 each? You spent what on coffee and a donut this morning? An external harddrive for the important stuff $100-150? 

You can get 2GB or so free of cloud storage with Zumo Drive, Carbonite or my fave, Mozy and be more safe having everything encrypted and unlimited storage or $60/year. I think cloud storage a must for the student user by the way. Laptop stolen? Frantic call in the middle of the night for the missing paper? You will not have time to find the discs for the machine but can get her/him a new one and have the cloud data downloaded within minutes after the store open in the morning?

Mozy backs up and encrypts in the background if you have an internet connection on and allow it and gives you access to the last five or so versions of things should you need them. I think Carbonite does too. 

I still back up financial and legal data every quarter and leave the discs in a safe place---like my safe deposit box. When anyone dared employed me, machines, including all email they owned exlcusive rights to, got backed up somewhere, or in some cases a couple of places, every single day a few times or so. 

Makes no sense to have your source and backup data in the same place if the house or business burns down? I use my laptop more than anything. If it were to be stolen it comforts me it is being backed up when I am not even thinking about it. 

As for the switch up? I have never had but troubles changing versions of MS operating systems without at least planning to scrub the drive and starting over. Vista, slow as it might be at times loading, works flawlessly for me with but for the now and then quirks. 98 came with what it was and the the promised upgrade to XP was a disaster. I am not about to jump on board the 7 bandwagon just yet. 

Ain't broke. Don't fix it. Have you checked to make sure you have the machine resources in terms of memory and free disc storage, even as temp files get planted on your drive, to make this conversion? Clean the existing drive first ok?


----------



## 80HD (Dec 14, 2009)

*Although things may have changed with Windows 7*

I never, ever upgrade any operating system... I have never seen anything but trouble from it... like I said, they may have finally done it right with Windows 7, but I doubt it.

Keeping your _user data_ in specific locations, and backed up will save you tons of problems, and makes blowing a machine away a snap.

Drives are pretty cheap now too, so one of the things I do when applicable is to buy a new drive, and install the new OS to it. This allows you to not only access the old drive for any data, but you can always boot to that old drive (until it croaks).

So, if you are upgrading and you only have an 80GB hard drive, why not just pick up a 500GB on sale and run em in parallel?


----------



## ackinma (Dec 28, 2009)

I want to second 80HD. I usually prefer to pass on the “upgrade” and always opt for a format and reinstall. I would take his suggestion, purchase an external hard drive, back-up data, format and reinstall from scratch.
It saves massive amounts of hard drive space, and quite a few headaches.


----------



## 80HD (Dec 14, 2009)

I recently bought a hard drive dock, it fits 2.5" and 3.5" drives. It SAYS "Up to 1TB" which is bunk, it runs a 2TB disk just fine.

These allow you to plug any normally internal drive into this bay and connect to your PC via USB, Firewire, or eSata (mmmmm esata).

So, if you don't need a dedicated external drive (if you DO, definitely get an external drive with a fan in the case!) then this guy will let you pop a drive in, back it up, throw it back in the anti-static bag, and then use it for any other drive you or any friend/family member needs stuff on/off of.

VERY nice when someone thunderhammers their OS but still wants the picture of little Billy with the birthday cake smashed all over his face.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Just an update on the upgrade I did. It normally runs fine but every few days I get a blue screen that forces system restart. It's been related to a different driver each time this has happened. I'm still trying to figure out exactly what the problem is here.


----------



## 80HD (Dec 14, 2009)

poppameth said:


> Just an update on the upgrade I did. It normally runs fine but every few days I get a blue screen that forces system restart. It's been related to a different driver each time this has happened. I'm still trying to figure out exactly what the problem is here.


You might try uninstalling and reinstalling each of your peripherals (use the latest drivers each time).

I would probably uninstall say your graphics card, then install the driver from the most recent executable for Windows 7.

Then you sound card... if you can get the base system device drivers, you might try to at least reinstall/update the driver.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm working on that. I flashed the latest BIOS and chipset drivers and I have the latest version of everything but Audio drivers installed. I'll take care of that today. Hopefully that will solve it. The first error was related to an nVidia file. I updated that and still get problems though not pertaining to that file. DirectX has been another one that may be difficult to resolve if it continues to occur. Lesson here I think is don't trust the Upgrade Advisor. You need Win7 drivers specifically regardless of what the Advisor says is good to go.


----------



## 80HD (Dec 14, 2009)

poppameth said:


> I'm working on that. I flashed the latest BIOS and chipset drivers and I have the latest version of everything but Audio drivers installed. I'll take care of that today. Hopefully that will solve it. The first error was related to an nVidia file. I updated that and still get problems though not pertaining to that file. DirectX has been another one that may be difficult to resolve if it continues to occur. Lesson here I think is don't trust the Upgrade Advisor. You need Win7 drivers specifically regardless of what the Advisor says is good to go.



Yeah, I mean honestly, given what they have to work with (Windows' AWESOME handling of devices/drivers, as well as the bajillion combinations of vendors, devices, drivers, other software patch levels, etc... literally infinite combinations... ) they do a decent job... but it's still just a bit too flaky.

Make sure you fully uninstall and then reinstall the device to ensure that the system is not just loading the same driver (it WILL try to!)

Let us know how you make out!
(With the computer, not your g/f)


----------

